# El cheapo digital thermo they're better than you think



## dodgeramsst2003 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just bought 2 smart bbq remoted digital thermos at wally world on clearance for $11 each.  I tried one out the other day on my new drum for a season/burn.  My regular dial thermo read 250 deg while the digital read 350.  Figured great, I just bought two of these cheap digitals and they're gonna suck.  Well I figured I should boil some water and test them, turns out the digitals are right on and the mechanical one is 100 deg low.  Good thing I never used that one before!!!!  So, since theres no adjustment on the dial, in the trash it went.  Gonna have to make a habit out of testing them when I first buy them instead of letting them sit for a year and losing the reciept!


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be surprised to find any new digital off by 20Â°. Electronics just does not have that margin of error mechanical systems do.


----------



## ronp (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the same one and love it.


----------



## div (Aug 26, 2008)

do you mean walmart when u say wally world ?


----------



## ronp (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes Walmart, that is just another way of saying I guees.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 26, 2008)

yes, the theme park from 'Vacation' was "Walley World"


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, have to look into this - remote digital thermometers are pretty rare in the uk and seriously expensive when you find them. 

Walmart you say, have to drop my sister a line and see what she can find up there in canada :-)


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Aug 26, 2008)

RichT, 

I'm an instrumentation technician and I spend all day convincing people that the electronics are right!!  I just have a general feeling that "cheap" electronics are somehow not going to work properly.  weird thing is I bought the mechanical one at gordon foods where a lot of restaraunt/caterers buy their stuff!!  Oh well, i still want the omega thermocouple transmitter, but the price tag is stopping me for now, but not for long.  how much of a geek would I be if I could show you the temperature logs for all my smokes?   lol.


----------



## richtee (Aug 26, 2008)

Ask GeekWithFire for HIS logs, pit AND meat!  LOL! Here's one thread of many of his trials and tribulations:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...32162#poststop


----------

